# Gyms in Dubai Marina



## fdurnford1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Im moving to Dubai Marina in September and wondering if anyone could give me some gyms they recommend/ those to avoid in the area.

Mostly interested in a good weights section

Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

fdurnford1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im moving to Dubai Marina in September and wondering if anyone could give me some gyms they recommend/ those to avoid in the area.
> 
> ...


Hi fdurnford1,

You could try Fitness First as it looks like it has a fairly decent weights section.


----------



## honza (Jul 26, 2012)

I am member of Body Worx. They have everything in the weights section and it seems that the big guys tend to gather aroud this gym. Always ask fo discount when getting the membership, you can be surprised how much it can be squeezed


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

Any more than these? Maybe someone who lives there can compile a list?

Even if we got a sticky on all the gyms in Dubai and the approximate price, location, equipment.

Wouldn't that be the bee's knees.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The prices change quite a bit and the gyms are always having 'promotions' that will change what is required to join a gym, including forcing you to take a personal trainer for so many seessions, some rudiculous sign up fee, or agreeing to a long committment. Then the reality is, that if you bargain hard, you will get it for a much lower price then the 'promotion' anyhow.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I find Red Dragon to be one of the best I looked at if you are interested in lifting. Small but well utilized space, good free weights and Hammer Strength and some Life Fitness equipment. Although it is in JBR (Bahar) not on the Marina side. Personally I found Body Worx to seem very crowded, which is funny because the space is about twice the size but all the weight stuff seem like it is shoved in the corner (the one in Rimal, never saw the others). Red Dragon is limited in cardio and only have Life Fitness where as I think Body Worx has some Precor cardio equipment


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

There is one near the big Al Maya supermarket. I think its called Core studio or Core fitness. There was one by the Yacht club outside when the weather was cooler also. And also a new one in JBR at the Al Fattan business tower behing Oasis beach hotel


----------



## steve_99 (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't the towers usually have a decent gym? Are they free?


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

All the JBR buildings were supposed to have gyms but the developers realised they could make a quick buck by selling off the space to make more apartments so they did this in all the buildings except Amwaj which has its own gym

The marina buildings generally all have their own gyms but the quality of the gym is often similar in nature to the general quality and price of the building so if you want a decent gym youre looking at living in a buildings with prices inflated above the average. 

Also, smaller buildings eg G+12 and below have smaller lesser equipped gym due to the fact less people are living in the building. This is why a lot of private independent gyms have flourished


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up with the list.

Tribe Fit is also in the marina. At Silverine. 

More suggestions would be welcome. .


----------

